# FreeBSD 9 Promise Fasttrak boot problems.



## Alfatrion (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Promise Fasttrak hardware card. This works with FreeBSD 8.x, but I've run in to trouble when upgrading to FreeBSD 9.0-p3. The FreeBSD 9.0 kernel loads and boots. But before the prompt I get the following error:


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ar0s1a failed with error 19.
```
(I've also had problems installing fresh, so started with FreeBSD 8.2.)


----------



## jozze (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, first of all, both FreeBSD 9.0 and FreeBSD 8.2 are unsupported and reached EOL. You should try FreeBSD 9.1, or any other supported release. Also, it would be nice if you gave some more information on this hardware card. See this thread (and threads referenced on it).


----------



## Alfatrion (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, that's the same problem, t_h_anks. Since a fresh install of 8.4 and 9.1 didn't work, in my attempt to avoid problems my plan was to update from 8.2->8.4->9.0->9.1.


----------



## jozze (Jul 5, 2013)

Aha, ok :e.

In this case, what kind of problems did you face with installing 9.1?


----------



## Alfatrion (Jul 5, 2013)

I've loaded geom_raid.ko from the boot prompt, as suggested in the other thread, but this destroyed the array. I have little information on the hardware card.


----------



## Alfatrion (Jul 5, 2013)

With a fresh install the problem was that I coudn't install anything. The installer would recognize the card, but display everything double. The throwble trouble started when I would [what?] the system. It didn't have anyw_h_ere to write to. Kind[]of the same problem as *I*'m having now. The disk isn't there.

I've already tried 8.2->8.4->9.1. Then using striped and one of the disk popped out. Now it's _a_ amirrored RAID and more steps but still, it doesn't work. I might just remove the RAID card.


----------



## kpa (Jul 5, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.0 and 9.1 use graid(8) for BIOS assisted software RAID. It may be enough to just type this at the mountroot prompt and fix the fstab(5) when you have the system up.


```
ufs:/dev/raid/0s1a
```

Not quite sure of the naming but it should be something like that, typing ?<enter> at the mountroot prompt should list the available partitions/GEOM devices that can be booted from.

Edit: Load the geom_raid.ko as suggested above. It can't, I repeat it can't destroy your RAID array. If it doesn't work leave it out and try something else like recovering  your data from the backup and switching to more suitable software RAID like gmirror(8) (RAID1) and gstripe(8)(RAID0).


----------



## Alfatrion (Jul 5, 2013)

I got a whole bunch of error messages and then a message the RAID was degradated. I'm rebuilding, using the firmware, as we speak.


----------

